# Finger prints and paid



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

I recently went to my local PD to apply for my Class "A" LTC. I was finger printed, paid money for, and had photo taken. My question 
is? Did I qualify for my Class "A" at this level, or do I have to wait until the paperwork is submitted to the State Police, and FBI for approval.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

You have to wait to receive your letter and license from the PD once that is all processed.


----------

